# My duck calls,



## jaustin (Jun 14, 2013)

I have made a couple in the past but really never got far into making them since i don't hunt and have no idea how they are supposed to sound.

Here is a couple picture of the first and only 2 completed calls I have made.
Not sure what this was made from.

http://i94.Rule #2/albums/l89/gunracksonline/photobucket-1132-1336930289844.jpg

This one is purple heart, mesquite and silver solder inlay.

http://i94.Rule #2/albums/l89/gunracksonline/photobucket-2070-1336930269765.jpg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## myingling (Jun 15, 2013)

Nice lookin turns


----------



## Kevin (Jun 15, 2013)

Like 'em both, but I'm really partial to that second one.


----------



## bearmanric (Jun 15, 2013)

Nice your addicted now. R


----------



## screaminskullcalls (Jun 15, 2013)

nice work on those!



bearmanric said:


> Nice your addicted now. R


----------

